# Just a "little" something I had laying around



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Just a "little (1/350th)" something I had laying around*

I have been sitting on this for awhile and decided to finish the parts to see how they turn out. These parts were 3-D printed and are 1/350 scale. I still need to connect the neck to the hull. 

Lots of wonderful parts to play with. :wave:

What do you all think of them?

Scott


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

And some more pictures.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Please sir, can I have some more.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Last few...for now.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Still jealous after all this time. It was real regrettable that things went down the way they did.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

I will make a plastic version of this for for the heck of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

They look really nice. Are those the parts that *REL* helped out with?

I had always wondered why you hadn't done the B/C deck structure as a separate element (and the dorsal for that matter) on the previous (still born) version. Was that how those parts had come to you back then?


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Yes. These are the parts REL had started to help with. Accept for one half of the secondary hull, the rest of the parts were still inthe raw printed form when I stopped the project.

I used bondo on the other parts and put them together. I am having the shuttlebay fan tail printed as a single piece as well. That way I can add a shuttle bay. 

I am going to create negative molds to vacuform these parts. This will give me much sharper lines.

Scott


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Vaderman said:


> I am going to create negative molds to vacuform these parts. This will give me much sharper lines.


That should turn out awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Those really nice looking! Ah, if only that had come to fruition...!


----------



## John Duncan (Jan 27, 2001)

Too bad all us old, useless TOS fans are not interested in a big "E" anymore. You could have sold quite a few of those.  :thumbsup:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

I like 'em.:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ooooo! Preeetty!


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

My friend and I have been building a new vacuform table that will have a 32"X48" platten and pulls 29 inches of mercury. I will probably pull some parts in.060 styrene.

I should be able to make all kinds of varient ships using these parts. I can't wait.

Scott


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Looks fabulous, Scott!


----------



## SFCOM1 (Sep 3, 2002)

I really want to see this project when it's finished

Man I wish this a full kit coming out.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

I got the ribs around the nacelle end piece. I am trying to decide if I should create a generic end piece in order to make the 1st or 2nd pilot end cads or just put the ball on and have the production series end cap. 

I also finished connecting the neck to the secondary hull. Unlike the first TOS project that was made using male bucks, this master will be used to make female bucks, so I should be able to get a sharp line for the neck/hull connection. 

I will have pictures up later today of it. 

Scott


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Unless there is a large demand for the 1st and 2nd pilot versions, I suspect most interested people (myself included) would prefer the series version with the ball on the end. Just my humble opinion!


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Got some new pictures to show. One step closer.

Enjoy.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

A few more.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

The BC Deck.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Considering the difficulty of rendering the ball correctly since there's the inevitable undercut, perhaps putting a hole in it with a ball inserted from the rear would be advisable. That's what they did with the PL and MR tos Enterprise models.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

I am expecting the deflector housing rings in this week as well as the fan tail and pylons. I will post pictures as soon as I get them.

Scott


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Gorgeous!


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

very cool -- looking forward to updates


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Man that is nice. I sure hope you do this for distribution if RC2 doesn't come through.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

:thumbsup::woohoo:
Man that is nice!
-Jim


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Thanks guys. Updates coming soon.


----------



## trekman (Apr 2, 2007)

Excellent work! Outstanding! Kudos to you sir.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

This is very cool.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Here are some pictures of the deflector housing rings and pylon I just got in. I need to cast the pylon parts to make the port ans starboard sides. The way I had these printed allows me to make both from these two parts. I am really happy with how the deflector rings turned out. 

One step closer.

Scott


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

A few more. This one shows the detail on the pylon rectangles. 


Scott


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Last set for now. I will post the fantail later.

Scott


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Looking better every time you post Mr. Vaderman!:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## Atemylunch (Jan 16, 2006)

Vaderman said:


> Yes. These are the parts REL had started to help with. Accept for one half of the secondary hull, the rest of the parts were still inthe raw printed form when I stopped the project.
> 
> I used bondo on the other parts and put them together. I am having the shuttlebay fan tail printed as a single piece as well. That way I can add a shuttle bay.
> 
> ...


Now that PL has announced it's in production, making a GK kit of the TOS E is asking for trouble.


----------



## Shizman (Nov 21, 2008)

I can't find anything that says this is actually in production. I only heard that they MIGHT make it and had started the design process. Where did they mention it's actually in production?


----------



## Atemylunch (Jan 16, 2006)

Shizman said:


> I can't find anything that says this is actually in production. I only heard that they MIGHT make it and had started the design process. Where did they mention it's actually in production?


Sorry, I mean in development. 
http://www.collectormodel.com/round2-models/489-star-trek-model-kits-boldly-going%E2%80%A6/

As to when we will see it who knows, but the last thing anybody would want to do is tempt fate. Keep in mind PL reads the boards as well.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

R2 has a licence to do plastic model kits,why would they bother to go after a mix media GK?They have not produced one to date.I find your posts interesting.....


----------



## Atemylunch (Jan 16, 2006)

falcondesigns said:


> R2 has a licence to do plastic model kits,why would they bother to go after a mix media GK?They have not produced one to date.I find your posts interesting.....


Why did Fine Molds go after Fantastic Plastic? 
They did, because FM was making a Millennium Falcon in the same scale as FP. 

And there has been a bunch of C&D's going around lately. 

If you want another answer, any GKer would be nuts to make a kit after a licensed company announced they are doing it. 
One, they won't sell very many.
Two, a styrene kit will be far better quality, and have a better price. 
Three, it's fool hardy because you will invite legal action. Especially when announcing it all over the boards. 
Four, there seems to be a curse around this kit. As much as we want one, there always seems to be something in the way. 

Like I said this is temping fate. If VM is going to do this, it's best to keep it out of public view. And never mention the word "kit"(but it's to late now).


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Vaderman's project has already been suspended once when the R2 1/350 TOS E was first announced... now that there seems to be some doubt as to when it happens, why not hedge your bets and be ready IN CASE the project does in fact get suspended, canceled, whatever? Vaderman can speak for himself, of course and I know he won't step on R2's toes as long as their project for the 1/350 TOS E remains viable. Besides, Vaderman's engines and saucer alone would make good conversion projects!


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

WarpCore Breach said:


> I know he won't step on R2's toes as long as their project for the 1/350 TOS E remains viable. Besides, Vaderman's engines and saucer alone would make good conversion projects!


I could not have said it better myself. I love a good kitbash.


----------



## Atemylunch (Jan 16, 2006)

WarpCore Breach said:


> Vaderman's project has already been suspended once when the R2 1/350 TOS E was first announced... now that there seems to be some doubt as to when it happens, why not hedge your bets and be ready IN CASE the project does in fact get suspended, canceled, whatever? Vaderman can speak for himself, of course and I know he won't step on R2's toes as long as their project for the 1/350 TOS E remains viable. Besides, Vaderman's engines and saucer alone would make good conversion projects!


Of course there is doubt, but that doesn't mean he isn't taking one heck of a risk(Even if they cancel it).That's all I'm trying to say. 
If PL shuts down again, then he might be clear. But until then, I wouldn't talk about making a kit. If he gets a C&D, he can't kit anything in the ST line without running the risk of a lawsuit.


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Atemylunch said:


> That's all I'm trying to say...


Really?

It is interesting... I'm sure no one involved is unaware the risks, so I have to wonder what your motivations are in bringing this up? Is your next step to contact Round 2 if your posts here aren't noticed by them?

Why are you working so hard to turn this mole hill into a mountain? You surely aren't bringing anything new to the subject, so what is motivating you? Are you attempting to drum up trouble for some reason? 

Comment on *Vaderman*'s work all you want, but drop the rest of this.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Anyone who can make a 1/350 TOS E from scratch - but does NOT market it, exactly what's happening right now... shouldn't be served with a C&D for making a one-off model. Okay, so R2 has the license, good on them and I HOPE they can pull it off! But what if they can't?? Would the limited probable sales of a limited-run, mixed media kit really threaten a much larger company with more resources???

Of course it's a risk! ANY GK subject is a risk! The Empire that is Lucasfilm guards it's intellectual property with as much subtlety as the fictional Galactic Empire in the _Star Wars_ movies does! You don't cross Emperor Lucas... or the army that is his stormlawyers to make sure that only officially sanctioned products (with astronomical licensing fees) is the only thing we'll be allowed to have.

Years ago, I once heard a comment from a writer of _Trek_ novels that Gene Roddenberry didn't believe anyone else had the right to make any money from HIS creation. True? I don't know; it's not important. The point is that Vaderman is NOT doing anything illegal, nor is it the "thought crime" from _Minority Report_. There IS NO PRODUCT competing with R2! He's got some beautiful parts from an iconic TV starship that he's sharing with us; that's all.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Yeah, I thought this project was halted once PL announced their kit. He's merely taking remnants of that project and building for himself. No problem with that.


----------



## Atemylunch (Jan 16, 2006)

Shaw said:


> Really?


Hell yes, VM is a nice guy and very passionate about ST. He doesn't need to get into any of the trouble this stuff can bring. 

Besides I could care less what he does with the parts. 
I should know I printed them, and REL finished them. Deal done.


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Atemylunch said:


> Hell yes, VM is a nice guy and very passionate about ST. He doesn't need to get into any of the trouble this stuff can bring.


And you think he is totally naive of all this?

So, he is a _nice guy_, _very passionate_, but you don't think he has a clue about any of this stuff. Right? If that is what you are saying, fine.

It is just too bad that you couldn't talk to him about it in a PM, and felt the need to make it as public as possible (for his own good, of course  ).

Boy, with friends like you...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

WarpCore Breach said:


> Of course it's a risk! ANY GK subject is a risk! The Empire that is Lucasfilm guards it's intellectual property with as much subtlety as the fictional Galactic Empire in the _Star Wars_ movies does! You don't cross Emperor Lucas... or the army that is his stormlawyers to make sure that only officially sanctioned products (with astronomical licensing fees) is the only thing we'll be allowed to have.
> 
> Years ago, I once heard a comment from a writer of _Trek_ novels that Gene Roddenberry didn't believe anyone else had the right to make any money from HIS creation. True? I don't know; it's not important. The point is that Vaderman is NOT doing anything illegal, nor is it the "thought crime" from _Minority Report_. There IS NO PRODUCT competing with R2! He's got some beautiful parts from an iconic TV starship that he's sharing with us; that's all.


The next time mega-corporations like Disney want to extend copyrights an additional 20 years (currently stands about 90 years now) we all need to stand up and be heard on the issue. 

They way they're manipulating legislation now, Mickey Mouse will NEVER go out of copyright!


----------



## Atemylunch (Jan 16, 2006)

Shaw said:


> And you think he is totally naive of all this?


Yes, I do because if he knew what he was doing he wouldn't have posted this on any of the boards. He would have done what a lot of us do in this business, we wait and keep quiet. 

He put himself right in the sights of PL. He is in real trouble and all they are doing at this stage is collecting evidence. 

This is a very high profile model, it's going to get far more attention than most offerings. That's why I think it's crazy to post anything about this being a kit.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

First, REL did not finish these parts. I did. Second, all they are are parts. I have not said that I was back to selling a TOS E kit. Please keep that in mind. The fact is I paid a lot of money for these parts and just felt like finishing the parts instead of letting them sit in a box. Yes I may make extra parts to make other class ships. I love kitbashing.

Can we get back to the comments on the parts themselves..please:thumbsup:?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Vaderman said:


> Can we get back to the comments on the parts themselves..please:thumbsup:?



They're very nice parts!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Well said Vaderman.
Do you have any photo updates?
-Jim


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

What is posted here is the latest. My friend and I are builiding mold boxes so I can make multiple parts in order to do a build-up. I will post more as I get them.

Scott


----------



## John Duncan (Jan 27, 2001)

Great stuff there, VM!

I haven't seen anything lately that would indicate tht PL is actually going to issue the TOS kit so....


Build up them parts for yourself and have fun!


----------



## Hotshot (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm very excited to see these come together, finally.
Drug myself over here from the RPF, where I regularly hang out, but I felt compelled to post!!

As for the musings over IP infrigment . .give it a rest, we're safe. This is only a parts project so people can
a) Kitbash onto a possible 1/350 kit
b) Kitbash anything you may want too. 
I was involved in this project when it was first concieved, and our foucus has been this all along (although it did shift when the PL kit was announced, then dropped, etc). 

So, PL and Round 2, if you're watching get that 1/350 kit out soon :lol And all those others!! My hobby hands are hungry numnumnum!


Anyway, awesome work, and see you in a few days Scott!


----------



## wookieefood (Aug 10, 2007)

you magnificent bastard


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Status???*
-Jim


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Molds are being made tomorrow of the pylons and the other detail pieces. I am also molding the saucer section in order to make the negative mold for the vacuform table. Hopefully I will have the negative molds finished with the next 4 weeks. I only have time to work on molds once a week. 

I will try to take some pictures and post this weekend.

Scott


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Vaderman said:


> Molds are being made tomorrow of the pylons and the other detail pieces. I am also molding the saucer section in order to make the negative mold for the vacuform table. Hopefully I will have the negative molds finished with the next 4 weeks. I only have time to work on molds once a week.
> 
> I will try to take some pictures and post this weekend.
> 
> Scott


Thanks for the update Scott.
-Jim


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

We got the shuttlebay insert and the front nacelle ends molded. I could not wait to pressure cast them so I just poured some resin. Got some bubbles in the castings, but you can definitely see that when pressure cast it should turn out nice. 

The shuttlebay insert will be needed because it can not be vacuformed with the hull. This will allow for internal details if I want. 


Like I said, they need to be pressure cast. One step closer. 

Scott


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Next set.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Wow , nice & big!:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Got most of the molds for the detail parts done. Now we mold the saucer, engineering hull and nacelles. After that, then we make the negative molds for vacuforming....YEAH:thumbsup:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Great news!
-Jim


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Looks wonderful! Great job!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey Scott. 
Any good news???
-Jim


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Yes. I got the saucers, engineering hull, and nacelles molded. Now I just need to make the castings for the negative molds. Not sure when that will be.

Scott


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Good deal!:thumbsup:
Thank you Scott for the info.
-Jim


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Would you happen to have any pictures of the saucer that you could share?
-Jim


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Sure. This is before it was molded. I have the molds in my blackberry, just have not had a chance to upload them.

Scott


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Wow!!!
Very nice!:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Thanks. Hopefully I can get the castings made to do the negative molds quickly. I cannot wait to make some build ups with these parts.

Scott


----------



## eagledocf15 (Nov 4, 2008)

*350th TOS Enterprise*

Any news? Thanks


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

That's looking pretty nice!


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

eagledocf15 said:


> Any news? Thanks


We are getting closer. Got to make the negative molds now. So much goes into this process....


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

One step closer to making my 1/350 plastic parts. Next step, making the negative vacuform mold. Let me know what you all think. 

http://tk386.com/TOS_E_silicone_parts/ 


Scott


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

And the rest.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Of the story.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Those are looking really nice, Scott. That should be one heck of a kit when you're done.

Please keep us updated on your progress!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

What can I say that I haven't already.
:thumbsup:Good Lord it's looking great!!!:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great work!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jlwshere (Mar 30, 2007)

Can you PM me who is doing your printing and if they are also scanning for you? I am trying to grow some scale parts for the ERTL Falcon to make an accurately scaled 5 footer.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

While they did not do the printing for this model, PCS Engineering has done printing for other GK makers. Our own JT Graphics works for them now. 

http://cadcam4u.com/

I have had some parts printed here. The more parts you have, the better the price.

http://www.quickparts.com/

In regards to the scanning, the parts were drawn out it a 3D program. The file needs to be an .stl file. 

Regards,

Scott


----------



## jlwshere (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks Scott.


----------

